# 3g iPhone annoucment expected 9th June



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

expected announcement by Steve Jobs in just 7 days (conference organised for next monday 9th June), whats everyone's thoughts on it, a big step forward from the current iPhone or just an iPhone with 3g and not much difference?

Reports in the times today says the cost of the phone could be as low as €99 in Europe with UK paying a little more after Apple allowing providers to subsidise phone cost. I'm more interested in what the 2.0 firmware and what the SDK developers software brings to the table.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

GPS for google maps would be nice, although I suppose you could triangulate location from phone masts.


----------



## ZedFour (May 6, 2008)

Excellent piece of hype in the first instance from Apple. To have hundreds of people queueing for a 2g phone was phenomenal!

Wonder if the new model will be bigger to incorporate all the 3G gubbins?


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

I hope the new iPhone is nothing more than the old one plus 3g - if it is, then I'll have to sell my iPhone and buy the new one. :lol:


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> GPS for google maps would be nice, although I suppose you could triangulate location from phone masts.


I've never been able to get a good location triangulation using that feature, most i've come up with is within a 1/2mile radius, guess it really does depend on how many masts there are in the area. Until i spoke to another iphone user in work just now i though it was just going to be 3g capable but he thinks it could also be GPS.



isherdholi said:


> I hope the new iPhone is nothing more than the old one plus 3g - if it is, then I'll have to sell my iPhone and buy the new one. :lol:


me also, certainly hope it doesn't have anything that makes it crazy better than the first generation. unlocked 8gb iphones still for £250+ on ebay, crazy prices.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Definitely think 2.0 is of more interest and benefit than 3G aspect, and third party apps/widgets will be what drives it through for the masses.
MS Exchange hook-up will be what the business community latches on to, if looking to something better/different than what Blackberry provide.


----------



## sxid (Jan 19, 2008)

i think there will be a redesigned iphone announced on 9th June. I heard that the design is going to be "radically different" I'm a bit annoyed though as im on an 18 month contract with my iphone and bought it the day it came out. So I will not be able to buy the 'new' iphone, so i hope its not all that much better! lol


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

sxid said:


> i think there will be a redesigned iphone announced on 9th June. I heard that the design is going to be "radically different" I'm a bit annoyed though as im on an 18 month contract with my iphone and bought it the day it came out. So I will not be able to buy the 'new' iphone, so i hope its not all that much better! lol


i would be very surprised if its "radically different", there's been nothing said about a radical re-design on any of the iphone blog sites or place like T3 online, apple would have had to keep things underwraps massively to sneak that one in, i could be wrong tho.


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

reports today say "the second coming will be a whole 22% thinner than the current incarnation. It will also apparently serve up 3G (though we're sure we had that one covered), GPS and an improved battery life. It will also arrive in 16GB and 32GB flavours".

Time to trade in our current models while the ebay price is still favourable?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

so if you wanted the new one, wouldnt you just go into a apple store, buy a new box and put your current o2 simcard in it?

It cant be any more complicated than that can it? Then ebay your current one....

Johnny


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

they dont take sim cards Johnny


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

No sim card, you activate the phone with O2's servers


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

I have cash in my pocket burning a hole for one of these. A white one would be nice !


----------



## monzablue16v (Jan 24, 2008)

Caveman technology with a fancy badge tbh http://www.engadget.com/2008/02/11/the-nokia-n96-redefines-high-end/

That is all.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

The N96 looks immense i have been reading some reviews today about it my contracts due for renewal soon so hoping to make an easy trip from Orange to 02 and get one of these.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Gleamingkleen said:


> they dont take sim cards Johnny





Epoch said:


> No sim card, you activate the phone with O2's servers


Course it has a sim card in it!!




























Johnny


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

HHHmmmmm

I will look to take the wife's apart tonight  but if it does it must be pre installed!


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Do you mean the 2g iPhone? Of course it takes a SIM card!

When you buy the phone, it has the SIM card already inside. I disticntly remember taking it out and putting my Vodafone one in, after unlocking it.

If you look at the top of the phone, there is a little pin-hole next to the headphone jack. Stick a pin down that, and the SIM card holder will pop up.


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

isherdholi said:


> Do you mean the 2g iPhone? Of course it takes a SIM card!
> 
> When you buy the phone, it has the SIM card already inside. I disticntly remember taking it out and putting my Vodafone one in, after unlocking it.
> 
> If you look at the top of the phone, there is a little pin-hole next to the headphone jack. Stick a pin down that, and the SIM card holder will pop up.


as above, ditched the sim that came with the iphone when i bought mine after unlocking it and just slotted in my existing sim, job done.

Sim-slot closed;









Sim-slot open (after inserting paper-clip);


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

iPhone sim card removal...


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> so if you wanted the new one, wouldnt you just go into a apple store, buy a new box and put your current o2 simcard in it?
> 
> It cant be any more complicated than that can it? Then ebay your current one....
> 
> Johnny


Im tempted to do this. Still have a £100 voucher to use too. John says not to bother though but I will see what the new one is like.


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Rumours suggest a fatter or thinner phone, with up to 32GB which is nice. 

Biggest leap forward for current users will be the 2.0 update which will make the phone even better all being well  

If O2 do something to upgrade then I will do so, its been nearly a year since I got my first and I tend to upgrade my previous handsets with a newer model even if its just to tidy it up.


----------



## Roan (Jun 13, 2007)

monzablue16v said:


> Caveman technology with a fancy badge tbh http://www.engadget.com/2008/02/11/the-nokia-n96-redefines-high-end/
> 
> That is all.


Couldn't agree more. The N95 I have had for nearly 18 months outperforms both the current iPhone and the new one in every aspect. The N96 will set the bar again. Apple know they can get away with releasing inferior products as product kudos will ensure all their sales. Great marketing, just like BMW with the Mini.


----------



## legend_of_chaos (May 12, 2007)

I have the current iphone but im going to upgrade because of all the new features, i really can't wait


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Roan said:


> Couldn't agree more. The N95 I have had for nearly 18 months outperforms both the current iPhone and the new one in every aspect. The N96 will set the bar again. Apple know they can get away with releasing inferior products as product kudos will ensure all their sales. Great marketing, just like BMW with the Mini.


Have you actually used one?

I would suggest the user interface is far superior on the iPhone and that the applications work very well together, this is the primary reason the phone is doing well, can only see the new iPhone doing better.


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

Roan said:


> Couldn't agree more. The N95 I have had for nearly 18 months outperforms both the current iPhone and the new one in every aspect. The N96 will set the bar again. Apple know they can get away with releasing inferior products as product kudos will ensure all their sales. Great marketing, just like BMW with the Mini.


disagree



Neil_S said:


> Have you actually used one?
> 
> I would suggest the user interface is far superior on the iPhone and that the applications work very well together, this is the primary reason the phone is doing well, can only see the new iPhone doing better.


as above, some aspects many not be as good as the N95 (virtual keyboard maybe not be to everyones liking and we all know the camera aint up to much) but the user interface is better than the Nokia which I was surprised about as i rated Nokia along with SE no.1. Mate of mine who has the N95 had a play with my iPhone recently and within 5mins he realised it was much easier and pleasurable to use.

N96 isnt really going to push the boundaries on a lot more from the N95 tbh.


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Its so funny how opinions differ. I had a n95 8gb for a very short period and was unimpressed by every aspect. For me it had all the features but the execution was awful. Slow software, laggy camera, cheap fisherprice build quality, awful battery etc etc.

I consider myself a bit of a gadget nut and have owned a n95, k810, k850i and an iphone in the past 12 months. The sony's were great but i cannot stress how much better the iphone is than all of them in almost every respect (yes camera is poor). With the next release of software it will be unbeatable. Most phones are released and they get more dated as the months pass, with the iphone it gets better and better. Watch the exchange and SDK presentation on apple.com if you dont know what i mean. You're all welcome to your opinions but until you have spent at least a few weeks owning one please dont pass judgement - and for all you haters out there, yes, ignorance is bliss


----------



## Paul_W (Feb 11, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Possible leaked photos of the new iphone. Note though:

1: The 2 cameras are directly on top of each other. Give the thinness of the case this doesn't seem very plausable.

2. The hold button on the top is missing on the red one.

However, these do look very similar to the leaked ipod nano photos from last year that did turn out to be real. A mate also suggested that Apple could be putting out fakes to throw people off.


----------



## Roan (Jun 13, 2007)

I haven't used the iPhone extensively, but I'm not having a go at the technology per se. The Apple interface is always going to be slicker, that's almost Appple's USP but they can get away with limited functionality because of this and people won't care.

As a lifelong exponent of Apple (my dad brought home the Apple Mac Plus one day - no hard drive (a 30MB one was about £200 extra!), floppy drive, 12" black and white monitor etc. and my brother developed a screensaver for them and currently ports games and other software to to their OS) I am a huge fan of the company, but the fact is their product was limited in functionality and they still managed to create a consumer frenzy.

Basically, in buying an iPhone, you're paying for the 'badge'. Think of the N95 as the Evo X and the iPhone as the A4 1.9TDI

*sits back and waits for the witch hunt*


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

What more functionality do you need? Does the N95 have some sort of blowjob device? I can't see why people keep going on about all these bells and whistles when I hardly use them on the phone anyway, stuff like wireless, bluetooth is great, a browser great, calendar, phone good stuff, 3G would be superb as I use the internet alot at work and so a quick browser in a handheld device would be excellent, maps and GPS would be a bonus.

It seems like the next iphone will probably address all this, I don't need more.


----------



## Paul_W (Feb 11, 2006)

I've currently got a Nokia 6680. I'd like an N95. The main thing that wins it for me is the fact that it has such a great camera. But then I've got a Canon EOS 400D so I think I could happily live with an iphone. I'm not overly keen on going with o2 though. Had bad experience of them in the past. An if i was to unlock the iphone I'd always be worrying about software updates bricking it etc.

Those pictures (if they're real or not) sure look nice though.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I would be massively surprised if O2 don't look after the original iPhone faithful and offer a 'cheaper' upgrade option, rather than seeing out your original contract (with a new 18 monther, of course)

There has been talk of this already, with people on £75 tariffs getting the new one for free. 

Also, they are looking to sell the current one for £100 on contract and £269 on PAYG...


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

The rumours and pics are appearing !! >>> click!


----------



## monzablue16v (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice photoshop toolbar on the left in this picture


----------



## Mossman (Jan 10, 2008)

Well spotted Monza!!


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

wwdc08 has started, lets see what gets announced. call me a cynic but im guessing its still gonna be overpriced. i like apple products, ive owned macbooks, macbook pros etc before and have a ipod touch atm, and whilst everything was nice its all overpriced


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Can it be watched live now?


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

Nope, there were some audio streams but they all seem to be down atm. Ive got the liveblog up on http://www.engadget.com/2008/06/09/steve-jobs-keynote-live-from-wwdc-2008/ reading it on firefox, with the reloadevery addon so it reloads it after a set amount of time, with the footy on the telly as well!


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

its confirmed, 3g, all black handset, gps, flush headphone jack, no word on price yet


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

add a-gps to that list as well!


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

starts at $199, lets see how shafted we get in the uk for it


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Awesome, has everything I'd need.


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

looks like a launch into 22 countries for july 11. 16 gb will be $299 with white available


----------



## adam_r81 (Aug 15, 2007)

http://www.apple.com/uk/iphone/


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

So will you still need to be, or become a O2 customer to be able to "legitimately" own one?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Mattieuk said:


> So will you still need to be, or become a O2 customer to be able to "legitimately" own one?


Thats the key really, in no way would want to join O2.


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> Thats the key really, in no way would want to join O2.


I'm with you on that mate. That is the only barrier to stopping me owning one.......crappy O2.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Hoping for a pay as you go version, I don't mind paying for the device as I would an iPod Touch, so I can use it with my vodafone 3g sim


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

it will be locked to o2 regardless of whether its contract or pay as you go (they have 5 yrs exclusive contract) I hope and presume it will be as easy to unlock as the standard iPhone although for £99 it sounds too good to be true. Either way I'm out of contract so will do what I need to to own one of these beauties


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Its going to be a sod to unlock this one....already seeing dev teams saying they won't bother due to lack of funding etc on the channels.

It will be interesting what options us current Iphone owners have-seeing as it states on the Apple website on one add based on new 8GB Iphone 3G, NEW 2 year ATT contract required.

O2 website saying more updates tomorrow, which I hope includes an option for us current users to upgrade, GPS and 3G is a nice touch and 300 hour battery life if it lives up to it on standby will be fantastic


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Mattieuk said:


> I'm with you on that mate. That is the only barrier to stopping me owning one.......crappy O2.


Have to say I went from 5 years on Orange to 02 and its been superb, great coverage home and abroad....great online facility for bills/payments/bolt ons and good customer service over the phone as well. Comparable to my Orange experience easily.....


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

Looked on O2 website this morning. Copied the text:

-----------

Existing iPhone customers upgrade to iPhone for free*

To thank you for being an iPhone fan, we're offering you an early upgrade to the brand new version when it launches on 11th July 2008. You won't have to wait until the end of your existing contract either, all you'll need to do is agree to a new 18-month minimum term contract. 

*Best of all, the new 8GB iPhone won't cost you a penny on our £45 and £75 tariffs. And it's just £99 on our £35 tariff and new £30 tariff. This special early upgrade offer is only available online at o2.co.uk anytime from 11th July until 11th October 2008.

----------

Sounds good.


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

sounds good, yeah, but i'll be waiting for sony's X1 release....


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Was in the 02 store today they just recieved an email saying the 11th july was the release of the new phone...yet they tried to sell me the current one lol.

Nah i'll wait till july and get it for £100 with the £35 tarrif.


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> Was in the 02 store today they just recieved an email saying the 11th july was the release of the new phone...yet they tried to sell me the current one lol.
> 
> Nah i'll wait till july and get it for £100 with the £35 tarrif.


Or (if this is possible on iphones, i did it on my old nokia with o2) get it on £45 a month and then after a while drop the tariff down to £35 as soon as you can. It saved me about £50.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Probably wont be able to (Going from orange's tariffs anyway) either way i'm not fussed i just need email on the move mostly.


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

King Eric said:


> Have to say I went from 5 years on Orange to 02 and its been superb, great coverage home and abroad....great online facility for bills/payments/bolt ons and good customer service over the phone as well. Comparable to my Orange experience easily.....


Fair comment KE. My "poor" experience of O2 was a good few years ago. So they may have changed.....might be worth me looking into the Iphone / O2 deal a bit further.


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm with orange having been with 02 for 4 years prior. My contract has just finished and my 40% discount has ended so i have no reason to stay with orange. For me i find orange pretty useless. Overpriced tariffs, poor coverage and no iphone. I have an unlocked iphone on a £30 tariff reduced to £18 with discount. Now its back to £30, its a no brainer, £99, 3g iphone, £35 a month lots of texts and minutes, better coverage, unlimited data and wifi hotspots. Well worth the £35 for what is a perfect device that can almost replace my macbook with the latest updates


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Are all of you fellow current iPhone owners taking the upgrade 'offer'?

I've registered my interest... the only thing I don't like is the black plastic on the back of it


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

RussZS said:


> Are all of you fellow current iPhone owners taking the upgrade 'offer'?
> 
> I've registered my interest... the only thing I don't like is the black plastic on the back of it


Ive registered also :thumb:


----------



## NeoPanther (Jan 15, 2008)

APPLE TO FOOL PUBLIC FOR 207th TIME

APPLE boss Steve Jobs last night unveiled the new iPhone, insisting there was 'no way' he would launch a better and cheaper version in three months time.

Jobs said the latest 3G iPhone could never be improved on, and definitely not this year, just before Christmas.

He added: "This is the final version. It's got everything on it, including a little apple symbol, so there's no way a better one will be in the shops by Thanksgiving at the latest for $100 less.

"Listen: the chances of an October launch of a 4G iPhone with double the storage, a better camera, and a keyboard you can actually use, at half the cost of this one are nil. Seriously.

"So if you want one, go out and buy one tomorrow, because we've only got a hundred, and when these run out, we're not making any more."

Wayne Hayes, editor of Core! magazine, said he had ordered his phone already as there was no chance Jobs was holding back information on upgrades or price cuts.

He said: "He has really pushed the iPhone as far it can go this time, just like last time, there is no way he could make it any cheaper or better, and definitely not this year, just before Christmas.

"If he did that, then everyone who rushed out and bought this one would be made to look like a complete dick in a matter of weeks. That is not the Apple way."

However Julian Cook, technology analyst at Donnelly-McPartlin, stressed Jobs was already using a 34G iPhone which he did not plan to put on public sale until 2024.

"By that time he'll be using a phone that won't be in the shops until 2038. But you'll keep handing your money over every time because it's got a fruit on the back. Dicks."

 :lol: (From the Daily Mash)


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

For those who purchased one of these how is it doing?.
I have read some problems exist with 3g reception and cracking to the back plastic on them.
I am waiting to dive in and get one but at the moment with the above I'm holding back.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

White plastic, and latest SW v2.0.2 sorts out most of the issues 2.0 has.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

dibbs26 said:


> For those who purchased one of these how is it doing?.


Well from an iphone user after the update its seems ok still lags with texting which is damm annoying.


----------



## evojkp (Jun 28, 2007)

I've taken the jump into iphone ownership. Should get delivered tomorrow. The lag cannot be any worse than on the N95. Camera and apps startup takes aaagges.

I done a fair bit reading online about them and there does seem to be a fair few issues, but the way its able to be updated, have ipod functionality and apps additions outways the small gremlins that it has. It's gotta be better than the Nokia (apart from the camera, which I never use anyway)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

JKP Detail said:


> I've taken the jump into iphone ownership. Should get delivered tomorrow. The lag cannot be any worse than on the N95. Camera and apps startup takes aaagges.
> 
> I done a fair bit reading online about them and there does seem to be a fair few issues, but the way its able to be updated, have ipod functionality and apps additions outways the small gremlins that it has. It's gotta be better than the Nokia (apart from the camera, which I never use anyway)


My n95 camera doesnt even work


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

heads up about the white iphones being available now to order for 26th delivery at carphonewarehouse


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

mmm they will look clean for all of 2 secs when you remove it from the box lol.


----------

